# White elephant hat



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I am going skiing tomorrow and with all the hats I have made, I never made one for me. So, I made this one to match my ski jacket. The colours don't show properly, as it is really a dark pink, not red as the picture shows. I hope the elephant isn't an indication of my skiing grace though!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This a super nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Love your hat, it's beautiful


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

This is one GREAT hat! The knitting is perfect.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Superb !


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad the trunks are up as that means good luck-love the hat- enjoy the day skiing-nanad


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lovely. If you had not said you made I would have thought it was bought looking at photo. I hope to knit that well some day.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

How cute, Peanut! Don't fall, the snow's really wet.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That's so beautiful great job&#128515;&#128516;


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice. Enjoy the snow time. When you are back to KP, please tell us about the pattern and fiber. Thank you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

You did a marvelous job on that hat I love the elephants!!
Marge


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Love it. It's unique.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Teddylyn (Jan 4, 2014)

So cute!!! I wish I could do as well!

Lynda


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Your hat is so cute. Looks warm too.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

What a fantastic hat


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

I love this hat..beautiful job


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That's such a fun hat! Have a great time skiing!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I like your hat, but when I read your title I wondered if it would be a real white elephant hat or the perverbial "White Elephant" of junk fame. Actually I haven't hears that expression for years!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

It is beautiful and you will look perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it. Well done, too.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Please post a pic of you & the hat out on the slopes! Beautiful hat.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome hat


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful hat, lovely work


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on that hat, maybe one day I will attempt something similar.


----------



## JJSteiner (May 12, 2014)

Adorable, I love this


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Munchn said:


> This a super nice. :thumbup:


Agree - what a fun hat.Looks great!!Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice looking hat. Great work, and you deserve something for yourself!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Too cute and you did a great job! Be sure and keep track of it someone else will like it and take it home.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful hat!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Amazing. I am not a machine knitter so I can't even imagine how this was made on a knitting machine. Great pattern.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the elephants. Great hat.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Love this hat, the colours are great! :thumbup:


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I love it. Nice work.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Pachyderm Party! Fun fun fun!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it. How fun. Enjoy the skiing...


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I love Elephants and hats, I would love that pattern,
Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for the nice comments. I have also received a few private requests for the pattern, and can't figure out how to put a photo in PM. 
So here is the punch card pattern, that probably can be used for a hand knitting chart as well. Who knew elephants were so popular! So glad they are being taken out of circuses soon! 
As for the hat pattern, just google ear flap hat and pick the one that works for you.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorgeous, I really like it. Well done & thanks for sharing.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the punch card pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I LOVE your hat. I collect elephants.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, I just love it.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Tamaffitt (Mar 16, 2015)

I love your hat and the pattern. Would you tell us more about the pattern and the elephant design? I am relatively new to machine knitting, is the knitting double.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

very pretty. Wish I could join you skiing.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Tamaffitt said:


> I love your hat and the pattern. Would you tell us more about the pattern and the elephant design? I am relatively new to machine knitting, is the knitting double.


Hi, if you look back on this thread, I put a picture of the punchcard I used, which can be copied into a chart or another punch card if you wish. As for the pattern, just google ear flap hat, and you will find one I am sure. I did this one on a standard gauge SK 700 machine. If you are using a different gauge machine, then you would need to find a pattern for that, or do a swatch to see how many stitches you need to make the hat to fit . Good luck😊


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Hi, if you look back on this thread, I put a picture of the punchcard I used, which can be copied into a chart or another punch card if you wish. As for the pattern, just google ear flap hat, and you will find one I am sure. I did this one on a standard gauge SK 700 machine. If you are using a different gauge machine, then you would need to find a pattern for that, or do a swatch to see how many stitches you need to make the hat to fit . Good luck😊


Also meant to add, yes, the hat is double because I knit the liner first, then fold it into the main part of the hat, and gather both tops.


----------

